# Western red cedar distress, closed reed



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

This is a red cedar call with a copper band with engraved barb wire. The grain is crazy on this call. $25.00 To your door. Enjoy.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Another nice call, I like how you put the band on the exhaust end.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*wow!!!!!!!! looks great ----fine work-------sb*


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

You have been spending some time in the shop lately! Nice work again!


----------



## Keatts (Dec 26, 2012)

Very nice..


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks awesome ! Very different but elegant.


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Stonegod, the band is on the exhaust end with engraving, and thanks for all your replies guys.


----------

